
Google drops “don't be evil” for “do the right thing–follow the law” - gasull
https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/651179328902791168
======
dmfdmf
I hate to Godwin this thread right out of the gate but say Google is in 1930's
Germany as the Nazis came to power, so they persecute jews or look the other
way as many corporations did in Nazi Germany? This was legal and the "right"
thing to do back then and most people did it.

How about a current issue; mass surveillance and supporting a police state?
Could be legal depending on what your definition of is is, to quote one
weasel.

Go along to get along the pragmatists always say. "Don't be evil" was a cheap,
easy slogan when you are a college kid but now that you are all grown up with
responsibilities and mortgages (and dividends) to be paid, compromising with
evil doesn't seem so bad.

------
autodidacticon
I'm glad they've abandoned the negative proposition of "Don't be evil" though
I would be happier if the new precept were simply, "Do the right thing", Spike
Lee notwithstanding.

